
Airobotics has built a Transformer-like base station for its drones - JSeymourATL
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/21/11989734/watch-this-robotic-arm-swap-fresh-batteries-into-an-autonomous-drone
======
sharemywin
what would be neat is to have drones that can pass a package from one to the
other while in flight using a battery charging base station like that. sorta
of like an internet router for things.

